# Job contract - date for resignation calculation



## tamti (Jan 24, 2021)

Hello,

I need some help to determine my last day for my resignation letter.

Plenty of people told me that I need to resign on the 15th or end of the month (Monatsende).

What if this notice period is not stated in my contract? It states only:

_"während der dauer der probezeit kann das arbeitsverhältnis beiderseits mit einer frist von ein monat gekündigt werden"._

Does that mean that I'm free one month after handing out my resignation?

Thanks


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

tamti said:


> Hello,
> 
> I need some help to determine my last day for my resignation letter.
> 
> ...


By law, the resignation period within the probationary period is two weeks unless something else has been agreed upon in the contract. 

From what you have posted, your resignation period would be one month without any restrictions as to 'one month to the 15th or end of the month'. Unless of course there are more stipulations before or after that one sentence you posted.


----------



## tamti (Jan 24, 2021)

ALKB said:


> By law, the resignation period within the probationary period is two weeks unless something else has been agreed upon in the contract.
> 
> From what you have posted, your resignation period would be one month without any restrictions as to 'one month to the 15th or end of the month'. Unless of course there are more stipulations before or after that one sentence you posted.



Thanks! There's nothing before, and after after this sentence, they passed to the conditions after the probation period! So that must be it.

Thanks


----------

